# Toro Snowblower 524- model 38040



## cri331 (Mar 11, 2009)

Toro Snow blower 524- model 38040 Once i go to put it in gear for the auger, I hear a loud clucking noises coming for from the inside where the snow goes the big metal wheel is loose t Do I need to change the bearing or is it a bushing also how do I take it all apart to get to the bearing.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

sounds like a bearing to me...


----------



## cri331 (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it tough to take it apart to replace the bearing?


----------

